# Big fat platy male



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I got the biggest platy I have ever seen. He is huge, and fat


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

He is either getting too much food/not enough excersise or is a she.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> He is either getting too much food/not enough excersise or is a she.


No, he is a male. It isn't fat


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

How big is the tank I think excerise is the reason.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I got him yesterday. He is in a 29 gallon


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

So I think it happened at the store.


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

He could be a balloon platy.
I've kept some of them before.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

I have a female platy that is huge, like bigger than my betta.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I know there are balloon mollies but never heard of balloon platies.


----------

